# What is your favorite passive 6 string bridge pickup for B tuning?



## Shask (Dec 6, 2014)

I picked up a cheapish Ibanez 6 string RG with the goal of having it be a B tuned guitar. Something different but similar to my 7 strings. I have got it all cleaned up, neck sanded down, and got this thing playing like a much more expensive guitar. Next comes sound. It is HSH, but may convert it to a single pickup guitar via Pickguard. Undecided.

Reference albums for me are Fear Factory - Demanufacture/SOANM and Carcass Necroticism/Heartwork for B tuning. Basically, I like something with a clear pick attack that is tight and aggressive. I like a solid low end, but no oversaturated mush.

I was thinking about Dimarzio. Maybe an Evolution?

I have owned a ton of pickups over the years. I had an Evolution years ago and I remember it sounding good. I have a Crunch Lab in my 7, and it is OK. I had a Deactivator a few years ago and didn't really like it. I have a Tone Zone in another guitar and I love it, but it is in standard tuning. I have a Duncan Distortion in a box somewhere, but I dont think that is what I am looking for in this guitar. I dont like the JB. I did like the Invader, but probably not for this tuning. I have always been curious about the Duncan Custom. I have owned many EMGs and Blackouts also, but will probably stay passive on this guitar.

What is your favorite 6 string pickup for B tuning?


----------



## Curt (Dec 6, 2014)

I am thinking the duncan custom would do very well in this case. It is quite tight, very open in the mids, and cuts very well. On the dimarzio end, I have used the Evo in Drop A#, and found them to be plenty tight, and cut equally well with the duncan custom, but they have this hi mid bump that I wasn't personally too fond of, but I would recommend trying it if the Duncan Custom doesn't quite do it for you. FWIW, my duncan custom was in an Ibanez RG as well.


----------



## jc986 (Dec 6, 2014)

I found the custom to be a bit overpowered as far as bass response goes. It can get boomy, especially in lower tunings. I wouldn't recommend it for lower than D. 

For DiMarzio, I'd recommend the Dominion. Very clear and tight pickup that handles low tunings no problem. 

I know you said you didn't think a Duncan Distortion would work, but it or a Black Winter would work well for what you've described. I have a Black Winter in a Schecter C-1 tuned to B and I like it a lot. If you are looking for a less saturated tone, then perhaps the Nazgul would be a good option. 

If you are open to Bare Knuckle, then I would recommend the Painkiller.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Dec 7, 2014)

Shask said:


> I did like the Invader, but probably not for this tuning.
> What is your favorite 6 string pickup for B tuning?



I had an Invader with drop B in a Jackson Stealth pro. It is worth a try! Lower the height a bit more than usual and easy on the bass and gain on your amp. It's quite good.

A DiMarzio Tonezone is awesome with B tuning if you have a "cold" guitar, with woods like maple and alder.

I also like the Dominion a lot, it has tons of mids and not too much output.


----------



## Whammy (Dec 7, 2014)

Shask said:


> I was thinking about Dimarzio. Maybe an Evolution?
> 
> I have owned a ton of pickups over the years. I had an Evolution years ago and I remember it sounding good. I have a Crunch Lab in my 7, and it is OK. I had a Deactivator a few years ago and didn't really like it.



My experience has been pretty much the same.

I have used the Evo a lot for drop B and it's one of my favorite.
Tight, articulate, aggressive 
One of those over looked pickups mainly because of people assuming you'll sound like Steve Vai if you use it 

It can be a bit scratchy on the low palm muted chugs but I quickly realized that this pickup is very unforgiving and it was highlighting my bad picking technique.
This pickup makes me pay more attention to my technique which I love.


----------



## Fretless (Dec 7, 2014)

Seymour Duncan pearly gates. It's got that southern crunch that I like.


----------



## Underworld (Dec 7, 2014)

I had a Gravity Storm in a PRS tuned to B. Absolutely cruching. Intense low-end and low-mids but still tight for riffing. It's probably my favorite bridge pickup so far.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 7, 2014)

Duncan Custom or a Dimarzio Dominion or Titan


----------



## ToneLab (Dec 8, 2014)

D Activator or D Activator X would be perfect.


----------



## Nick (Dec 8, 2014)

Duncan Distortion


----------



## yellowv (Dec 8, 2014)

Guessing were talking basswood RG? For me in B in basswood it's hard to beat the BKP Cold Sweat and Miracle Man.


----------



## charlessalvacion (Dec 8, 2014)

If you go Bare Knuckle, a Nailbomb or the Aftermath is great.


----------



## and7guitarist (Dec 8, 2014)

Lace deathbucker is one I'm looking at, really unique sound. Despite the name it's actually very versatile. 

Like said before the D activator is awesome, and then Bare Knuckle has their own version of a passive that sounds like an active called the Black Hawk.

Really anything by Bareknuckle will be sweet for low tuned djent/core/brutal death stuff.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 8, 2014)

Came to say EMG85... Then I read the OP. 

Try the Duncan SH5 maybe? 

Also... The DiMarzio Satch Set might surprise you too.


----------



## Grindspine (Dec 8, 2014)

Shask said:


> I picked up a cheapish Ibanez 6 string RG with the goal of having it be a B tuned guitar. Something different but similar to my 7 strings. I have got it all cleaned up, neck sanded down, and got this thing playing like a much more expensive guitar. Next comes sound. It is HSH, but may convert it to a single pickup guitar via Pickguard. Undecided.
> 
> Reference albums for me are Fear Factory - Demanufacture/SOANM and Carcass Necroticism/Heartwork for B tuning. Basically, I like something with a clear pick attack that is tight and aggressive. I like a solid low end, but no oversaturated mush.
> 
> ...


 
If not an EMG 81, Duncan Distortion, or D'Activator (wow, ruled out some of my top recommendations pretty fast), perhaps the newer Seymour Duncan Black Winter or Nazgul could do well in that environment. The Nazgul was pretty much designed as a crushing 7-string pickup, so the low B should be prime for that pickup; it was released as a six-string version earlier this year.


----------



## Cyco mf 666 (Dec 10, 2014)

I dig the Bill Lawrence 500xl, Just don't get the ones labeled USA. Get em' from Bill and Becky. Kicks the dimebuckers ass! Cheeper too and still made in USA. Just know if you are sloppy you will HATE IT. He makes 7s too just a custom order.


----------



## C-Squared (Dec 10, 2014)

I have installed, of all things, DiMarzio Air Nortons in the bridge position for people using drop C and Drop B with a lot of positive results. Usually going into Basswood or Alder bodies. In the bridge with 500k pots it cuts through like an EMG 81 without sounding as ice picky or sterile 36th Anniversary PAF, PAF Pro, or Fred in the neck


----------



## Shask (Dec 14, 2014)

I was just sitting back watching the responses!

Some of the pickups:

EMG 81/85: Good pickups, but I have owed them many times. Just want to try something different. I still have 707's in my 7-string.

Dactivator: I dunno man... I had one about 4 years ago or so, and I never liked it much. It was like it sounded like a neck pickup mixed with a single coil. Just a weird tone I didn't like. I tried it in a few guitars back then.

Duncan Distortion: I actually like these, and I still have a SH-6 laying around. These do sound good, but can sometimes sound like they are going through a fuzz pedal all the time. I think these would work if I were going for a fatter and fuzzier sound, like maybe Soulfly or something.

BKP: I have never tried these in person, but they have never really interested me. The selling points are usually more dynamics and super clarity. I dont really play chords, and I dont like an overly-dynamic sound, so I can't say I have ever been interested in these, especially for the price.

Bill Lawrence: I have actually tried all 3 versions of these years ago. I liked them for awhile, but got tired of the scratchy highs after awhile. I actually quit buying blade pickups after these. I hear the same scratchy/fuzzy highs in a lot of blade pickups.

Other: I could go on and on about other pickups I have played over the years! Many have been "good", but just kind of wanting something new.


Typically I like Dimarzio over Duncan, but I have not owned as many Duncans. Usually every time I go back and forth I almost always buy Dimarzio, so this time I think I am going to go Duncan. I have been curious about the Duncan Custom for years, so I think I am going to go with a TB-5. I think I might like a less saturated Duncan, and I hear it is similar to the Gibson 500T, which I have in a different guitar and I like it. The Nagul looks interesting, but it and the Black Winter just seem like variations on the Distortion. Nazgul-darker, Black Winter-brighter. This search also has me thinking about changing the Tone Zone to a Dominion or Titan in my standard tuned Charvel. The Steve's Special has always looked interesting also.


----------



## SrDeMaFp (Dec 19, 2014)

I love EMG's In lower tunings they tend to "keep it together" more easily with high gain than most


----------



## macgruber (Dec 19, 2014)

as far as the bareknuckle aftermath, i found it really average in basswood. honkey with a wierd hollow tone to it and a scratchy high end.

d-activators sound really bright, almost like a single coil spank behind each note. tight as a ducks butt, but not too thick in the bottom.

emgs are super tight and very even sounding. not much bottom end but cut for days.

i tried some low gain dimarzio pafs today and was impressed. middy, but not overly middy. tight bottom and enough sparky to make things clear.

i have the nazgul in an 8 but im thoroughly impressed, not too high output and very clear. upper mid bump and some solid bottom.

hope this helps


----------



## TonyGD (Dec 19, 2014)

Cyco mf 666 said:


> I dig the Bill Lawrence 500xl, Just don't get the ones labeled USA. Get em' from Bill and Becky. Kicks the dimebuckers ass! Cheeper too and still made in USA. Just know if you are sloppy you will HATE IT. He makes 7s too just a custom order.



I was looking for a good high gain pickup for my late 80s HM strat. At first, I was considering the Dimebucker, but then I heard testimonials for the Bill Lawrence with words similar to yours. 

I think I will also be getting the single coil twin blade pickups go with it. 
Currently there is a Seymour Duncan JB humbucker in the bridge, and 2 unidentifiable single coils in the neck and bridge...Not really liking them so much, so I will be trying out the Bill Lawrence L-500Xl and L-45S. 

This is the real deal website, correct?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 19, 2014)

X2N

Perfect for the application described.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Dec 19, 2014)

Well you already have some good responses. I scratch my head about the Pain Killer references. That thing is harsh and twangy on the top end. So is the Aftermath. The aftermath did do well on the low notes but that top end yikes. But I know you don't want BK anyway. You already know that I dig the Titan. I would throw the Full Shred in there. I just pulled one out of the baritone schecter I picked up in lieu of the Blackhawk. But tbh the Full Shred was sounding pretty good in low tuning.


----------



## GÜMERSINDO (Dec 19, 2014)

TonyGD said:


> I was looking for a good high gain pickup for my late 80s HM strat. At first, I was considering the Dimebucker, but then I heard testimonials for the Bill Lawrence with words similar to yours.
> 
> I think I will also be getting the single coil twin blade pickups go with it.
> Currently there is a Seymour Duncan JB humbucker in the bridge, and 2 unidentifiable single coils in the neck and bridge...Not really liking them so much, so I will be trying out the Bill Lawrence L-500Xl and L-45S.
> ...



You´re right. Don´t be afraid to deal with them, is run by the family of now defunct Bill Lawrence.


----------



## GÜMERSINDO (Dec 19, 2014)

Cyco mf 666 said:


> I dig the Bill Lawrence 500xl, Just don't get the ones labeled USA. Get em' from Bill and Becky. Kicks the dimebuckers ass! Cheeper too and still made in USA. Just know if you are sloppy you will HATE IT. He makes 7s too just a custom order.



I do enjoy this particular pickups, but I would never suggest it for anyone who likes a modern "scooped" sound in the vein of Fear Factory. I used to tune to B my 6 string Schecter (mahogany body) with these pickups and it really sucked. Right now is tuned to E flat and it kills! 

Not my cup of tea when it comes to low tunings, but anyway, L500 XL are some the best pickups I´ve ever played.


----------



## cip 123 (Dec 19, 2014)

Lace Alumitones, clear in any tuning, I often go to open C or B when I want to rock out some Devin Townsend.


----------



## Shask (Dec 19, 2014)

shred-o-holic said:


> Well you already have some good responses. I scratch my head about the Pain Killer references. That thing is harsh and twangy on the top end. So is the Aftermath. The aftermath did do well on the low notes but that top end yikes. But I know you don't want BK anyway. You already know that I dig the Titan. I would throw the Full Shred in there. I just pulled one out of the baritone schecter I picked up in lieu of the Blackhawk. But tbh the Full Shred was sounding pretty good in low tuning.



Seems like the Full Shred always sounds funny in Youtube videos. Almost like it is too fat and has no pick attack. On paper I would think I would like it, but it always sounds funny to me in those comparison videos.


----------



## Shask (Dec 19, 2014)

GÜMERSINDO;4247190 said:


> I do enjoy this particular pickups, but I would never suggest it for anyone who likes a modern "scooped" sound in the vein of Fear Factory. I used to tune to B my 6 string Schecter (mahogany body) with these pickups and it really sucked. Right now is tuned to E flat and it kills!
> 
> Not my cup of tea when it comes to low tunings, but anyway, L500 XL are some the best pickups I´ve ever played.




I used to use L-500XL's about 12 years ago. I had all 3 versions (B&B, USA, and Dimebucker). I liked them for a long time, but after awhile the highs started getting to me. They have so much presence. Sometimes it sounds like you are running your guitar through a fuzz pedal all the time.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Dec 19, 2014)

Nah they (full shred) do pretty well for low tunings. Not a huge fan but they are pretty tight. Just not a warm pickup. Pissed off and agressive....all the time lol...


----------



## akinari (Dec 19, 2014)

In the Seymour Duncan camp, Custom or Alternative 8. You might wanna look into the Entwistle HDN too - it's very balanced and clear with low tunings, with a healthy amount of compression.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Dec 20, 2014)

My favorites are the Seymour Duncan Black Winter and the Dimarzio D Activator. Granted, I've only played a 7 string version of the D Activator.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Dec 20, 2014)

akinari said:


> In the Seymour Duncan camp, Custom or Alternative 8. You might wanna look into the Entwistle HDN too - it's very balanced and clear with low tunings, with a healthy amount of compression.



What guitar did you play that had an Alternative 8? I had a mahogany guitar with one and it sounded attackless and a tad muddy.


----------



## akinari (Dec 20, 2014)

Basswood OLP MM1. They're really good at beefing up a thinner sounding, trem'd guitar.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Dec 21, 2014)

akinari said:


> Basswood OLP MM1. They're really good at beefing up a thinner sounding, trem'd guitar.



Ok that makes sense. The guitar I tried it in was very warm to begin with.


----------



## gclef (Dec 21, 2014)

I would try the full shred. It is the same wind as the Duncan custom but with an a5 magnet and all hex poles. It works REALLY well in basswood ibanez (I have a set in my rg921) and is really tight which makes it a natural for low tunings.
It also is very sensitive to pickup height and volume/tone controls.

I use it for just those reasons but a very different application. I run my amp in triode mode, which gives that warm squishy feel and sound (and really nice Palm mutes for some strange reason) that I love. The full shred's precision and tightness balances that out nicely.

Running it lowered from the strings mellows its aggression somewhat and makes for a great sounding 70's rock sound. Dropping the volume to 8 or so does the same thing.

It's clean is very......precise? But that is why it does so well under high gain.

I have tried both the neck and the bridge pickups with regular slotted pole pieces as well. 
I liked it better with 1 set of regular and one set of hex poles alà screamin demon when I ran my amp in pentode/full power mode.

I would like to try these in my mahogany rg sometime, they are that good.


----------



## garey77 (Dec 21, 2014)

Another D activator vote here...I have my RGA121 tuned to drop B right now w/the DA. It sounds great.


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Dec 22, 2014)

Fullshred vote here.


----------



## lemeker (Dec 22, 2014)

My favorite bridge pickup for "any" tuning is the D-Sonic. It has the right amount of midrange to not get muddy, and is hot enough to be an aggressive pup for metal.


----------



## p4vl (Dec 24, 2014)

I've got to disagree with the Duncan Distortion in a basswood Ibanez RG. Basswood body + Locking Tremolo Routing = bright-ish tone. The DD is all highs and 'upper-mids'. It's overkill. 

So far, the Duncan Blackouts have been the best 'B standard' pickups for my RG2550. I got rid of them because they only do the super high gain thing and high gain neck pickups are worthless. 

The Dimarzio Super 3 or Dominion might suit you.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Dec 25, 2014)

If you have never used one, I say SH-5 Duncan Custom, I just love them.


----------



## Shask (Dec 25, 2014)

I got a SH-5 as a Christmas present! I planned on getting the TB-5, but this seems to work. No weak sound or anything, just looks funny cause the screws dont line up with the strings.


I am liking it so far! Definitely full on the bottom, and has some very aggressive highs. Good clarity, and good dynamics. We will see what happens over time, but my first impression is good!


----------



## fps (Dec 26, 2014)

shred-o-holic said:


> Well you already have some good responses. I scratch my head about the Pain Killer references. That thing is harsh and twangy on the top end. So is the Aftermath. The aftermath did do well on the low notes but that top end yikes. But I know you don't want BK anyway. You already know that I dig the Titan. I would throw the Full Shred in there. I just pulled one out of the baritone schecter I picked up in lieu of the Blackhawk. But tbh the Full Shred was sounding pretty good in low tuning.



How is the Black Hawk treating you?


----------



## fps (Dec 26, 2014)

Shask said:


> I got a SH-5 as a Christmas present! I planned on getting the TB-5, but this seems to work. No weak sound or anything, just looks funny cause the screws dont line up with the strings.
> 
> 
> I am liking it so far! Definitely full on the bottom, and has some very aggressive highs. Good clarity, and good dynamics. We will see what happens over time, but my first impression is good!



Haha, I have a Duncan Custom in a guitar in Drop B, it's flipping awesome, enjoy.


----------



## HollowmanPL (Dec 31, 2014)

SD Invader or Distortion


----------



## guitarfan85 (Dec 31, 2014)

I got a BKP warpig pig90 soap bar bridge pickup in my mahogany PRS se soap bar ii, and it slaaaaaays! It does djenty tone if you like that. But it really shines in just crunching rythym chugging


----------

